# Potato bugs! How do I get rid of them.



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I went out and found potato bugs taking over my patch last night I sprayed a mixture of garlic, hot pepper, onion, canola oil, baby shampoo and some chewing tobacco tea. (Recipe for bug juice) I have noticed NO improvement so I will start picking them off tonight. Is there anything else I can mix up or is picking them the best defense?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I sprayed mine with many different sprays and they would be laying in the middles,three days later the potato tops would be wrapped up again.The absolute worst year for them I've ever had.I finally mowed the tops down,now they are gone and the potatoes made pretty good for the bugs to have been that bad.Sorry I don't have an answer,but hopefully yours will produce good potatoes also. EB


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

Pick them off. Or you could try Spinosad ("Bull's Eye" from Garden's Alive). Supposedly it works on Colorado potato beetles, but I have not tried it. Even in our giant patch, we are able to do a good job by picking them off. But check them every day, and try not to miss any adults, or you'll have a lot more trouble when the babies arrive! Be sure to check under all the leaves for orange eggs!! 

DE--Diatomaceaous earth--does not work.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I pick them off every morning and evening. I put an old car mirror on a stick so I can look under the leaves without bending over, to check for eggs.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

We used Spinosad for two applications last year. We picked off any additonal bugs we found after that point. I believe Spinosad can be dangerous to bees, so be sure to follow the instructions. I believe it is approved for organic use. Good luck.


----------



## foltzfamilyHS (Jun 22, 2009)

I have read that some people put sticky traps under them and then they shake the plant and they will fall off into the sticky trap. If you don't want to buy one you could use honey or molasses on a cardboard piece. Hope this helps


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, pick 'em off and feed 'em to the chickens!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate them things too! I had read on here a few weeks ago about using BT. I know there are different types of BT is spinosad a form of it or some other pesticide?

I have BT that I use for my tomato plants & never get tomato hornworms anymore & I'm going to try it on my potatoes too.

A potato farmer around here told me to plant my potatoes near the end of june & I wouldn't have the problems with the bugs so that's what I did, we'll see if it works.
He said that's what he did & still had plenty of time to harvest.


----------



## NH Yankee (Sep 15, 2006)

We have a small enough patch we can inspect them. DW spend all day Saturday but it works good. But start early as the sooner you start the longer it takes the population to multiply


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> I know there are different types of BT is spinosad a form of it or some other pesticide?
> 
> I have BT that I use for my tomato plants & never get tomato hornworms anymore & I'm going to try it on my potatoes too.


BT and spinosad are different. I used to use BT var. san diego for Colorado potato bug larva, but I can not longer find it. I now use spinosad and it works.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Where do you buy the spinosad? Your local mill, feed store or any place that has a garden section like Menards?


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Where do you buy the spinosad? Your local mill, feed store or any place that has a garden section like Menards?



LOL, I don't have a local feed mill or garden supply store...since I use Spinosad on Colorado potato larve, corn ear worm and cabbage worms, I buy it by the gallon online, from Johnny's Selected Seeds. I get all my garden supplies online..just check around for the best price, on the gallon of Spinosad, Johnny's was the best price.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> I hate them things too! I had read on here a few weeks ago about using BT. I know there are different types of BT is spinosad a form of it or some other pesticide?
> 
> I have BT that I use for my tomato plants & never get tomato hornworms anymore & I'm going to try it on my potatoes too.
> 
> ...


Hi Katie

Are your potatoes covered in Potato bugs or Larvae?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Beltane said:


> We used Spinosad for two applications last year. We picked off any additonal bugs we found after that point. *I believe Spinosad can be dangerous to bees, so be sure to follow the instructions. I believe it is approved for organic use. * Good luck.


Spinosad and many other pesticides are dangerous to beneficials. Always read, understand and follow directions. Some products containing spinosad are OMRI approved but not all. 




Backfourty said:


> Where do you buy the spinosad? Your local mill, feed store or any place that has a garden section like Menards?


Our feed store and Fedco carry it in various forms.


----------

